# 1982 Breezer, S/N B.82.29



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

One of my latest finds. Finally got it cleaned up and it's been fun staring at it. 

Frame: '82 Breezer Series III
Fork: Type I
Headset: Campagnolo
Bars: Specialized IV
Stem: Joe Breeze
Grips: Magura
Shifters: WTB modified Suntour Mighty
Brake Levers: Magura w/WTB shifter perch
Brakes: Mafac
Front Derailleur: Suntour Mountech
Rear Derailleur: Huret Duopar
Crankset: TA
BB: Phil Wood
Hubset: Phil Wood
Rims: Ukai Gold Anodized 26x1.75
Tires: Specialized Stumpjumper 
Pedals: Campagnolo BMX 
Seatpost: Campagnolo 2 bolt w/Breeze Seat Sandwich
Seat Pin: Campagnolo
Saddle: Brooks B-72


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Wicked!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

You SUCK!!!


Now I'm really jealous....... 


All kidding aside, one of my favorite bikes EVER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, FB. What a fantastic choice of parts. Did you acquire it that way or did you start with just the frameset?

It's a beauty!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> You SUCK!!!
> 
> Now I'm really jealous.......
> 
> All kidding aside, one of my favorite bikes EVER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Mine too. Needless to say I was pretty happy to find it. I had a great time unpacking it as it was shipped in 4 boxes. Don't tell my wife, but it was way better than opening gifts in December. 

SFGirl, it came mostly as is. It came with WTB Classic wheels (too new) and a different seatpost (SR Laprade). So I switched out those two things. Oh, it had no grips either.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

amazing photos

awesome bike


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> . Oh, it had no grips either.


Better get that monkey to cut them down   

Seriously, that is the cornerstone of any true Nor-Cal MTB collection

nice going :thumbsup:

you need to open a museum and charge admission that way you can write these bikes off your taxes......


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Major thumbs up on that one! :thumbsup: 

I'm liking your dark backdrop too. Bring that on the next vintage ride 

And being the self-appointed shim-police, you need to align the shim gap with the stem clamp gap...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> amazing photos
> 
> awesome bike


Thanks guys. (Photos are ok, my newest camera is not working so went back to the old standby.)

CRC, after buying this I can't afford that chimp anymore. 

SSMike, muchos gracias. If I bring this to a vintage ride I might need you to help me get on and off this thing. Stand over clearance is -.5".


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Mine too. Needless to say I was pretty happy to find it. I had a great time unpacking it as it was shipped in 4 boxes. Don't tell my wife, but it was way better than opening gifts in December.


Ha! What, ties and sweaters don't excite you? 4 boxes?! Nice for you, though. :thumbsup:

I'm still drooling... :eekster:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Great bike. Makes my short list of favorites I have ever seen on this forum.
Nice find and presentation. 
Enjoy, T


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> SSMike, muchos gracias. If I bring this to a vintage ride I might need you to help me get on and off this thing. Stand over clearance is -.5".


That'd be a sight...instead, I think I'd be okay riding it


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

the freaking crank caps aren't even rounded(I hate you)

what about that rear straddle cable...


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

What size it that? A friend used to own one similar, but an 18" I think. Back in the day JB would to solder a unique coin, matching the original owner's birth-year, as the stem cap.

Nice find.

Tom P.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> the freaking crank caps aren't even rounded(I hate you)
> 
> what about that rear straddle cable...


you mean the wrench flats?

straddle cable?



SSMike said:


> That'd be a sight...instead, I think I'd be okay riding it,


That'd probably be better. Although it does have a great ride and feel even for me, but I only show about 2" of post.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hollister said:


> the freaking crank caps aren't even rounded(I hate you)
> 
> what about that rear straddle cable...


Yeah, it's all the little things that he pays attention to. Remarkable.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> you mean the wrench flats?


yeah, every set I see the allen key holes have been destroyed



Fillet-brazed said:


> straddle cable?


 looks really shiny ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What the fcuk.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> yeah, every set I see the allen key holes have been destroyed
> 
> looks really shiny ...


You're right. It is a bad match with the front straddle cable. I will need to remove it and put it in the Patina-izer over night and re-install.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> What the fcuk.


This is the one I've been alluding to over the last little while.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> This is the one I've been alluding to over the last little while.


You're good man. You are damn good. :thumbsup:


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! Outstanding!

Thanks for cleaning it up for me. When do you think you'll be shipping out to me? A tracking # would be nice too. :yesnod:


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow. Really, really nice. I think you could take some good photos of this (like you already have), make some big prints, and sell 'em. It's just that gorgeous.

Is the frame painted? The shot of the BB makes it look like it's bare steel, just clear coated.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nice find. Great pics too.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*just amazing!*

hey dave,

man, good work on this one! what an amazing bicycle, i have no idea how you find some of these bikes. I think your new nickname ought to be "the Tracker", because you are good! this must be the breezer you mentioned a couple many months ago, eh? what a bike.

i'm stoked for you, you did a really nice job making the necessary changes, oh and i'll take the newer wtb wheels that came off of it, wouldn't want you to have those things in your way.

was the Type I an upgrade? or was it an option? what was the other fork?

i really dig the gold ukai's, how cool.

and i agree with hollister, every set of TA caps i see around here are f'd.

nice job man, that is a true keeper and a gem in your collection.

nate


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

*Thanks for that....*

Superbe.

-Schmitty-


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

You win! AN absolutely amazing bike with one of the coolest builds I've seen.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

That's a really nice bike considering it's one of them older ones like the cunninghams.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Friggin hot! That one is just right. Love all the little custom bits all over. Ride it like you stole it


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Dang. That's a sweet one. Love the TAs and gold Ukais. :thumbsup: 

Did you happen to grow an additional 10 inches in height?


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Too cool.

I get a little tired of all the '90s on the list and it's bikes like this one that keeps me coming back. It's also way too big for me so I'm not actually jealous.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow! You've done it again... fantastic bike, everything about it. Nothing says vintage more than Nickle Plated patina, outstanding condition! Of your bike collection, is this your favorite, rarest etc...?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah hey...you going to put a ride or two on it? I feel like you should.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Yeah hey...you going to put a ride or two on it? I feel like you should.


Yeah - stand over height is highly overrated as long as you can sit on the saddle. Pony up!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Very nice FB. Premium addition.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Very nice DL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: A MVB winner for sure


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

cursivearmy said:


> .
> 
> was the Type I an upgrade? or was it an option? what was the other fork?
> 
> nate


That fork was stock. I've seen other Breezer IIIs with the Type I too!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, at 6'3" and with plenty of standover height, I volunteer to give that bike a test ride. It's not too often being big is an asset in the world of biking..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Yeah - stand over height is highly overrated as long as you can sit on the saddle. Pony up!


Well, its his fault for being 5'2".


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Can't see photos:madmax: bandwidth exceeded?

WTF


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

azjeff said:


> Can't see photos:madmax: bandwidth exceeded?


Stand over height exceeded.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> hey dave,
> 
> man, good work on this one! what an amazing bicycle, i have no idea how you find some of these bikes. I think your new nickname ought to be "the Tracker", because you are good! this must be the breezer you mentioned a couple many months ago, eh? what a bike.
> 
> ...


Alright, we've got pics again.

Thanks Nate! I'll get those wheels right out!  (I do probably owe you something for the parts you've helped me with)

djmuff, it's nickel plated.

For those who asked about the size, it's a 23"! A monster in today's sizing, but not overly huge in its day. They were sized like road bikes up until the mid-80s or so and I ride a 21.5 - 22" on the road. But this is not a bike that needs to be in my size necessarily for full enjoyment. I'm just glad to have such a beauty and a piece of history. But yeah, ideally it'd be a bit smaller.

Rumpfy, I'm only 5' 1" and a half. 

Thanks for the compliments guys. I will surely take it out on some rides, but for me something like this has to be treated a little more carefully than my average vintage rig. I'd hate to buckle a downtube or something. 

Oh, and the fork, yes original. I'm waiting on a little more info from Joe, but I heard from a good source today that when Steve Potts was apprenticing with Joe he probably built this fork and maybe even helped on the frame. Cool!


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

wouwzers fillet-brazeroni! 

I share the earlier posts and I'm especially happy with the swizzl coin covering the stem  :thumbsup: 
(it equals of 20cents...so leave it there  )

uncle pete


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> wouwzers fillet-brazeroni!
> 
> I share the earlier posts and I'm especially happy with the swizzl coin covering the stem  :thumbsup:
> (it equals of 20cents...so leave it there  )
> ...


danke, Shark. Too late, I already exchanged the Confederated Helvetica coin!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> Wow! You've done it again... fantastic bike, everything about it. Nothing says vintage more than Nickle Plated patina, outstanding condition! Of your bike collection, is this your favorite, rarest etc...?


thanks, SL.

Rarest? Not sure. A favorite? Most definitely. Top three for sure, maybe more. 

Some new info from a good source. Steve Potts probably didn't make the fork because I think he had stopped working for Joe by '82. I have seen an '82 Potts so that makes sense.

(Joe B said Scot Nicol might have been apprenticing at the time.)

Another tidbit of info; in a time when there existed only 2-3 true mtb tires, Joe said the tread in the decal below was modeled after a Stumpjumper tire. Cool.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Another tidbit of info; Joe said the tread in the decal below was modeled after a Stumpjumper tire. Cool.


Sometimes the smallest details can be the coolest! As if building these bikes at the time wasn't a huge undertaking of trial and error, design development etc... Joe spent time on that type of detail in the H.T. badge, right on!


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Of all the super-duper cool features on that bike, one of my favorite is the cable guides around the BB. For some reason i'm mesmerized by them.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Alright, a bit more Breeze stuff. I mentioned to a vintage mtb friend off the forum here how I found it and I figure you guys would appreciate the story of how I found this one too. I won an ebay auction for one side of an early WTB sausage link shifter mount. Before he shipped it I told the guy I'd pay him double if he could dig around and find the other side. He told me he was just helping a friend of his clean out his bike stuff and just gave me his friend's contact info. I gave him a call and a bit later this thing arrived on my porch. Lucky find.

Here's a picture of the 30th Anniversary for Repack. I believe Owen Mullholland (famous cycling writer) took this pic and it's right at the top of Repack. That's me in the rust colored shirt talking to Joe Breeze. This pic and a short write up were in BIKE magazine a year or so ago. Can anyone name all the dignitaries? Who is that really handsome guy over Joe Breeze's shoulder?


Joe's super clean series III that he had on the anniversary ride. I fell in love with this thing up there. I think his is a few years newer than mine:


Here's the blueprint for the Series II bikes in 1980:


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

That is great!


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

FB, I am sure if you want a Breezer for riding I might be able to talk Jeff into trading you his series III for yours! we wont even charge you extra for your fork that had to be put together out of pieces unlike ours...The early Breezers have to be some of my favorites, its wonderful walking into the shop every day and being greeted by the Series II and Series III beside each other


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

FB - I thought something from your Potts' collection was the greatest. But this one is over the top.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

timbercomp said:


> FB, I am sure if you want a Breezer for riding I might be able to talk Jeff into trading you his series III for yours! we wont even charge you extra for your fork that had to be put together out of pieces unlike ours...The early Breezers have to be some of my favorites, its wonderful walking into the shop every day and being greeted by the Series II and Series III beside each other


We can talk, wES. I'm sure we can work something out if we keep Jeff out of the loop. 

Thanks Joe. When are we riding? Nisene?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Probably not my favorite bike that you have posted, but classic and lovely all the same. Has a sort of English touring bike look about it, though much more elegant.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Here's a picture of the 30th Anniversary for Repack. I believe Owen Mullholland (famous cycling writer) took this pic and it's right at the top of Repack. That's me in the rust colored shirt talking to Joe Breeze. This pic and a short write up were in BIKE magazine a year or so ago. Can anyone name all the dignitaries? Who is that really handsome guy over Joe Breeze's shoulder?


Why the handsome guy over JB's shoulder is none other than RBI.

What a wonderful score f-b. You can always ride it by putting one leg through the main triangle. A true beauty and what I like to see on the forum.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Why the handsome guy over JB's shoulder is none other than RBI.
> 
> What a wonderful score f-b. You can always ride it by putting one leg through the main triangle. A true beauty and what I like to see on the forum.


Thanks Yetified. And that's correct. Looks like he's talking to "headman" with Seekay, Alan Bonds, and Owen's tandem friend to the right.

Rode it around this weekend and it's not as bad as I thought. Almost 3" of post showing. Just would need to be a bit careful on those off camber get offs.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great, I look like a pimple on JB's shoulder. :|


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

just when i thought i couldn't hate your collection any more you pull this one out. i hate you....i hate you....i hate you.....

lucky finds are great and that bike is incredible!


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Great, I look like a pimple on JB's shoulder. :|


I was thinking parrot.

Or conjoined twin


----------

